# PC fährt nach RAM wechsel nicht mehr hoch!



## PrimaxX (6. September 2015)

*PC fährt nach RAM wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Ich wollte bei mein PC den Arbeitsspeicher von 8GB (2x4GB crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz) auf 16GB (2x8GB G.Skill Tridentx 2666MHz) aufrüsten.
PC herutergefahren, Steckerleiste ausgemacht und PC aufgeschraubt. Die alten RAM's entfernt und die neuen einklicken lassen. 
Steckerleiste wieder angemacht und PC-Startknopf gedrückt. Nichts passiert, der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, der PC läuft aber.
PC zwangsmäßig runtergefahren und wieder den alten RAM eingebaut um zu gucken ob ich irgendwas umstellen muss. Da passiert auch nichts genau das gleiche wie mit dem neuen RAM. Danach hab ich mal alles andere ausprobiert, einzeln zusammen, andere Steckplätze usw.
Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht? Muss ich irgendwas anderes beachten?

Mein System:
Intel I7 4790K
Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 3
EVGA GTX 980


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (6. September 2015)

*AW: PC fährt nach RAM wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Ich wurde mal versuchen einen System Reset zu machen indem man die Batterie raus nimmt,sollte schon mindestens 20 Sek. oder mehr ohne Strom sein.Den Hauptschalter vom Netzteil abschalten und den reststrom nicht vergessen der noch im System bzw. Mainboard sein kann(einfach ein paar mal den Powerbutton vom Gehäuse betätigen).Davor würde ich auch darauf achten mich zu enterden wegen elektrostatischen Entladungen.
Danach einfach die alten Rams erstmal versuchen......sollte danach immer noch nichts gehen dann siehts schlecht aus.

grüße brex


----------



## the_swiss (6. September 2015)

*AW: PC fährt nach RAM wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Was ist das genau für 2666er-RAM? Klingt für mich aber stark nach DDR4-RAM, DDR3 mit den Taktungen ist recht teuer. Ca. 20€ mehr als DDR3-2400


----------



## PrimaxX (6. September 2015)

*AW: PC fährt nach RAM wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*



the_swiss schrieb:


> Was ist das genau für 2666er-RAM? Klingt für mich aber stark nach DDR4-RAM, DDR3 mit den Taktungen ist recht teuer. Ca. 20€ mehr als DDR3-2400



Es ist DDR3: 16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2666 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware, , dieser hier ist es.

Mit der Batterie werde ich gleich mal versuchen.


----------



## markus1612 (6. September 2015)

*AW: PC fährt nach RAM wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass deine CPU einfach keine 2666MHz packt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist nämlich äußerst gering.
Stell im Bios mal den RAM Takt auf 2400, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## PrimaxX (6. September 2015)

*AW: PC fährt nach RAM wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Die Batterie rausnehmen hat leider nichts gebracht genau das gleiche mit dem altem RAM. Hab Sie jetzt nochmal raus genommen und versuche es denn mal mit den Neuen.


markus1612 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass deine CPU einfach keine 2666MHz packt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist nämlich äußerst gering.
> Stell im Bios mal den RAM Takt auf 2400, dann sollte es gehen.


Leider komme ich gar nicht so weit, das ich auf das Bios zugreifen kann. Der PC fährt ja gar nicht erst hoch.

//Edit: Batterie rausnehmen und den neuen Arbeitsspeicher verwenden hat jetzt funktioniert. Zu früh gefreut. Der PC ist einmal hochgefahren und denn beim Neustart kam ein Bluescreen.


----------



## markus1612 (7. September 2015)

*AW: PC fährt nach RAM wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Ich sag ja, geh ins BIOS und stell die Taktfrequenz manuell auf 2400MHzn


----------



## Goldrabe (7. September 2015)

*AW: PC fährt nach RAM wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Aktuelles Bios ist drauf ja? Den Arbeitsspeicher mal einzeln ausprobiert? vielleicht ist ja ein Riegel defekt ?


Grüße


----------

